# Memory Lane Swap Meet April 27th-29th



## slothagese (Feb 15, 2017)

Be there or be square!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 15, 2017)

Wouldn't miss it for the world! My Dad and I will be there Weds afternoon. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 15, 2017)

Thursday for lynn and I  from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2017)

I never miss it. See you all there!  Catfish


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 15, 2017)

I'll be there! Haven't missed in years, spring, summer or fall. Its like a good vacation. Cant wait to see all the gang....i might even be there on Monday! Lmao!


----------



## slothagese (Feb 15, 2017)

I will be there Thursday.


----------



## Foxclassics (Feb 16, 2017)

Thursday and Friday for me!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 16, 2017)

This will be my first Memory Lane, looking forward to it! Planning on Thursday Friday.


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 16, 2017)

good pedal junky see you there  from bicycle larry


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Feb 16, 2017)

Bring your rain boots!


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 16, 2017)

yes for sure bring your rain boots ,still a good time rain or shine or cold ha ha  from bicycle larry


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Feb 16, 2017)

anyone have pics of the previous meets there?? pls post


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 16, 2017)

her is a few from fall 2016


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 16, 2017)

afew more  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 16, 2017)

some more !!!! ha ha  from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2017)

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> anyone have pics of the previous meets there?? pls post


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2017)

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> anyone have pics of the previous meets there?? pls post



View attachment 423488 View attachment 423495


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/memory-lane-april-2013.1629/

http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/memory-lane-april-2011.1627/

http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/memory-lane-april-2015.1628/



TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> anyone have pics of the previous meets there?? pls post


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 16, 2017)

thanks for the pictures catfish brings back a lot of memorys    from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> thanks for the pictures catfish brings back a lot of memorys    from bicycle larry




You are very welcome. I try to take them every year.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 16, 2017)

THANKS FOR THE PICS AND MEMORIES!


----------



## bashton (Feb 21, 2017)

Counting down the days! I'll be there rain, snow or shine!

With any luck, maybe Jungle Terry will decide to reduce his fleet again. I "need" a few more Barracudas. lol

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## JOEL (Feb 22, 2017)

Rain, Snow, Hail, Sleet, Mud, High Winds, Floods, or shine... Heading there from Copake.


----------



## kreika (Feb 22, 2017)

Which event draws more vendors AA or MLC? 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2017)

kreika said:


> Which event draws more vendors AA or MLC?
> Thanks
> Chris




I would guess AA draws more vendors simply because most of the vendors from MLC also go to AA. These are really two different types of venues though. MLC is more of a good 'ol fashioned swap meet with different stuff rolling in all the time or people just dropping by. AA has the bike show and there is more of a commercial presence. The good thing is since they are within an hour of each other there is no reason not to make it a long weekend and do both. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Feb 22, 2017)

Thank you Shawn!


----------



## OhioJones (Feb 28, 2017)

Cannot wait for ML. Hoping to find the bicycle I am looking for. A few parts, too.
Last year was my first time attending. I was floored. This year I am prepared to buy a Blackhawk versus another Les Paul. Bwahaha


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 9, 2017)

Just booked my hotel, can't wait to attend!


----------



## Kstone (Mar 9, 2017)

Super pumped to be going with my family this year!


----------



## slothagese (Mar 24, 2017)

Are most vendors cash only? Or have some done PayPal? Just curious.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 24, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> afew more  from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 423466
> 
> ...




Bicycle Larry or anybody know who owns the green Shelby no nose? I need that shock-ease fork if original paint. I have one to trade plus cash!
Thank you!!
Chad


----------



## Foxclassics (Mar 25, 2017)

slothagese said:


> Are most vendors cash only? Or have some done PayPal? Just curious.



For me I take cash or PayPal friends and family 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2017)

slothagese said:


> Are most vendors cash only? Or have some done PayPal? Just curious.



Some will do PP but its best to have cash. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Bicycle Larry or anybody know who owns the green Shelby no nose? I need that shock-ease fork if original paint. I have one to trade plus cash!
> Thank you!!
> Chad
> 
> ...




I believe you need to talk to @npence who bought that bike and may have since re-sold it. V/r Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2017)

slothagese said:


> Are most vendors cash only? Or have some done PayPal? Just curious.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 25, 2017)

CASH IS KING!


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## the tinker (Mar 28, 2017)

Happy Cabers from last year M.L.


----------



## ricobike (Mar 28, 2017)

daaaaaang look at all them springers!


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 28, 2017)

thanks for the pictures tinker dave , getting closer , all ready starting to getter up parts and a monark bike .  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 28, 2017)

I used the springer i am holding I got from tinker dave on this monark I done up , doing another one, up  going to be same colour  from bicycle larry


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 28, 2017)

the tinker said:


> Happy Cabers from last year M.L.View attachment 442335 View attachment 442336 View attachment 442337 View attachment 442338 View attachment 442339



THANKS FOR SHARING PICS!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Mar 29, 2017)

bicycle larry said:


> I used the springer i am holding I got from tinker dave on this monark I done up , doing another one, up  going to be same colour  from bicycle larry
> 
> View attachment 442686



Bicycle Larry, That thing is cool,Great job! See you @ MLC....


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm looking forward to making it this year for the first time. Also plan on bringing the '39 Airman Comet for all to finally see in person. Will have a few others for the swap too.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 6, 2017)

good bring them along theres going to be a lot of new comers this year  from bicycle larry


----------

